# R15 Reliability



## shael (Sep 20, 2007)

We have been a cable household for many years but recently started having problems with Comcast. Since we have switched to DVR's and got rid of the VCR's it was now possible to look at Satellite. We called in, asked a few questions and ordered DirecTV with two R15's and two regular receivers. Installation was scheduled for Friday. After spending the last couple of days looking around we called and cancelled our installation.

I haven't seen a whole lot of good things written about the R15. We don't use any of the more advanced features, just standard recording and viewing. So all the Tivo versus DirecTV DVR didn't really bother me. But having it lock up, lose recordings, always have to reset did. It appears that it has gotten much better from some of the posts but not really something to rely on. I didn't look at the HR20 since we don't have any HDTV but is it any better? How much longer before the R15 becomes a good product? 

We were looking at changing but didn't want to trade one set of problems for another. How bad is the R15 today? I know you see mostly negatives because people don't post as much when everything works. 

Also any chance for PIP? Or do we have to go to the HR20 for that?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

No PIP on any D* receivers. I think the R15 is a very good DVR, had its quirks, but reliable now. Most of the hard knocks came from people who worshipped their Tivos and never gave it a fair chance. The HR20 has more features than the R15, twice the SD recording capacity, VOD ready and you could upgrade to an HDTV at any time, you would be HD capable. My R15 is almost two years old with only a reset one time. I don't think you will be dissappointed.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

shael said:


> Also any chance for PIP? Or do we have to go to the HR20 for that?


The HR20 doesn't do PIP, only PIG (picture in guide) which the R15 does also.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I still have the same R15... that I did the review on almost 2 years ago.

And it has been flawless for me, for a least the last year.

DirecTV has been working on it... and has had some updates for it over the past few months... and have more planned.

As for the PiP... no current system has PiP built in.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I still have the same R15... that I did the review on almost 2 years ago.
> 
> And it has been flawless for me, for a least the last year.
> 
> ...


Does the R15 function about as well and with the same interface and same features as the HR20 (minus the HD), or does it have some shortcomings compared to the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Does the R15 function about as well and with the same interface and same features as the HR20 (minus the HD), or does it have some shortcomings compared to the HR20?


It has some minor differences...
(Such as the R15 doesn't have any of the networking features)

And with the current CE builds, the GUI all matches and pretty much is very close to being functional equivilent to the HR20 - the HD aspect.

We use the R15 every night, as it is in our Master Bedroom.
The only shortcomming I have with it... the 100hr hard drive, and there is no eSATA to expand it.

It amazing how fast that fills up.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

I have used my R15 for a year and a half now and we love it. It took a while to get used to it, as we moved from Tivo. We've never really had issues with it. I think there were a couple lock ups in the first couple months, but nothing since. 

If I get another non-HD DVR, it will definitely be an R15.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

pete4192 said:


> I have used my R15 for a year and a half now and we love it. It took a while to get used to it, as we moved from Tivo. We've never really had issues with it. I think there were a couple lock ups in the first couple months, but nothing since.
> 
> If I get another non-HD DVR, it will definitely be an R15.


I have owned / leased, four R15's.

One of them, the first one I got, gave me problems. It would run great for months at a time, and then it would freeze. I did many, many red button resets and forced code d/l s on it to get it going again.

The other three have worked just fine.

I recently upgraded my oldest R15 to an HR20. Of course, I eliminated the R15 that I owned that gave me the most trouble. I then took out the hard drive, formatted it, and installed it in my home P.C.

It is working well at this time!

The other three R15's are performing very well.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had DirecTV since 2000 and have had a myriad of "standard" receivers, all owned & installed by myself including the dish. Every single one had bugs of one sort or another.

When DirecTV sent me an email upgrade offer on an R15 this past July, I did a little web research like you did-and almost just deleted the email after reading all the negative comments. But, I figured "why not?". I've been with DirecTV for almost 7 years (after suffering for 9 years with cable and getting a new box or service call AT LEAST once every six months) and I have no intention of dropping DirecTV so I went for it. Surprise!! It really does record shows, the features really work, and yes, it does have a few bugs like most everything else today.

Was I sorry I upgraded? Well, two days ago I had my SECOND R15 installed!! I got really frustrated pressing the "SKIP AHEAD" button in the kitchen and my bedroom and then remembering it wasn't a DVR feeding those TV's!!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The only shortcomming I have with it... the 100hr hard drive, and there is no eSATA to expand it.
> 
> It amazing how fast that fills up.


Actually I find my R15 recording only SD tends to hold more than my HR20 recording only HD (2 to 3 times as much to be specific).



ThomasM said:


> I got really frustrated pressing the "SKIP AHEAD" button in the kitchen and my bedroom and then remembering it wasn't a DVR feeding those TV's!!


Ain't that the truth! I have a DVR on every TV, but also have three non DVR receivers (hooked to a couple of the same tv sets for testing). It is just so frustrating when I forget I'm using a non-dvr and push rewind!

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I have a DVR on every TV, but also have three non DVR receivers (hooked to a couple of the same tv sets for testing). It is just so frustrating when I forget I'm using a non-dvr and push rewind!
> 
> Carl


Now, my next level of frustration will be that the show I want to watch is on the DVR feeding the living room when I'm in the kitchen!!! Ah, life's little problems in the digital age. Remember when we used to get FOUR black & white channels and you had to actually walk over to the TV to change 'em? Well, us old geezers do!!!


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

I also came from Comcast 3 months ago. DirecTV and the R15 are fantastic. Not a single complaint from me. Switch now.

Read this thread for some props for the R15

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94707


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

The R15 is a very good product. Mine has been flawless for 18 months now. I would say go for it too. The main thing to get right is the install. It will make or break a good viewing experience. Study up on what an initial install encompasses and try to oversee the installer. A good install is the foundation.
Because the dishes are different for HD and SD, you may want to give more thought to HD. Especially if your main TV has some age. HD TVs are getting lower in price almost everyday. Just another thing to consider. Hope you join us....
Good luck
Gary

Welcome to the Forum too.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Another +1 vote for the R15. Had 2 for about 18 months now, and they've never given me any serious problems. A couple freezes here and there - but the last one I recall was over a year ago.....so the software/firmware upgrades have fixed that.

The new 'beta' software that Earl mentions makes it a lot more like an HR20, and it is blazing fast. When that release goes national, I think most people will be very happy.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here. I've had my -500 for two years now. I've only had to reset it maybe twice. My -100 and -300 for a few months now and haven't had a problem with either one of those. 

I did lose the #2 tuner in one R15, but I don't think it was the fault of the receiver. My phone, a/c, 2 computers, fax machine, and several light bulbs all went bad at the same time. I'm pretty sure my house took a lightning strike that night.


----------



## TrippM (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm on my second R 15 because the first failed after a little more than a year. We also have 2 DirecTivo units and an HR 20. The R 15 is the only unit that gives us trouble and I plan to replace it with another HR 20 in the near future.

The R 15 has a history of problems that are well documented and acknowledged by DirecTv reps when you speak to them on the phone. I feel that it was rushed in to the market place and many customers like myself, were beta testers that helped DirecTv work out some of the major bugs.

I would advise you to stay away from the R 15. It's junk.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No big problems with any of my R15s, one of each model.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I switched from Comcast back in April. We have two R15's and they work flawlessly. Make the switch, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

There you have it, shael. More than 90% of the posters in your thread really like the R15. I'd say, that's not too bad.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The R15 is now mostly stable and mostly reliable.

Mine records as directed about 97-98% of the time. Some of the flawed recordings are recording a repeat when it should only record first runs. I haven't missed a recording in about 2 months, and I haven't had a partial recording in about 4 months. I haven't had a lock-up or freeze in about 6 months.

There are still some quirks which are annoying, but mostly they don't impact the basic function of the DVR.


----------



## shael (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. It's good to see some positive feedback for a change.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

shael said:


> Thanks for all the input. It's good to see some positive feedback for a change.


After you switch, post back and tell us how it goes.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It has some minor differences...
> (Such as the R15 doesn't have any of the networking features)
> 
> And with the current CE builds, the GUI all matches and pretty much is very close to being functional equivilent to the HR20 - the HD aspect.


Is the CE build significantly different and improved from the national release, and if so do you know how soon the next national release might be? I'm familiar with how to DL the CE builds, but I do know that there is some risk involved in running something that isn't completely tested so I might want to wait for the next national release.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Is the CE build significantly different and improved from the national release, and if so do you know how soon the next national release might be? I'm familiar with how to DL the CE builds, but I do know that there is some risk involved in running something that isn't completely tested so I might want to wait for the next national release.


We don't usually get any notice that a release will happen. It's generally spread by word of mouth when someone gets it by suprise.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I got my first R15 back in December of 2005 and I love it. Sure there have been problems with it but it has gotten a whole lot better since the ce's for it have started.


----------



## HRD2FGR (Jan 26, 2008)

The forums I have been reading seem to indicate that there is no difference other than maufacturer between these two boxes. I have had problems with a previous box and DirecTv sent me a new box. Because of signal problems in activation of the 300, they sent me a 500. It was CS error and the 300 is working, but now I have the option of keeping either the 300 or the 500. Any input as to which box I should keep? Thanks


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

We love ours. They tune, record and playback. Anything else is icing on the cake.

As with any other program guide driven device, they are highly dependent on the data supplied to them. If the guide data D* gets from its sources is faulty (like not indicating a program is a repeat) then most times that's what goes out to their system. If your set to record only first runs you get what you don't expect. The opposite happens too. Thire is a lot of data per program in the guide that you do not see, so lots of potential ways to do what is not expected. 

Yes, I've had some glitches with my R15's particularly after a software update. As per other threads a reset everything/reformat cleans those issues up but you will lose whatever is recorded on the hard drive. No problem has ever left me wanting to through it out the window.

There is an old poll I ran in the general satellite discussion section (looks like its deleted now). For all DVR's the consensus was,"They'll take it from me when they pry it from my cold dead fingers."

BTW, my wife had a Toyota with constant electrical problems. Don't buy Toyota's, they're junk.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

HRD2FGR said:


> The forums I have been reading seem to indicate that there is no difference other than maufacturer between these two boxes. I have had problems with a previous box and DirecTv sent me a new box. Because of signal problems in activation of the 300, they sent me a 500. It was CS error and the 300 is working, but now I have the option of keeping either the 300 or the 500. Any input as to which box I should keep? Thanks


Keep the 300. I love my two. And they are made in Mexico, NOT CHINA like the 500!


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Keep the 300. I love my two. And they are made in Mexico, NOT CHINA like the 500!


Yea the 300 will keep Mexico's economy going and not the China economy


----------



## gvocks (Sep 13, 2007)

I sure don't know what I'm doing wrong with my R15! I'm sitting here waiting for a service tech from DirecTV to come to either repair or replace the fourth ot fifth R15 that they've provided to me since December 2006! Every one of them has had major problems playing back recorded programs!


----------



## Rivergoat (Sep 17, 2006)

I've had mine for about a year and a half with some, not none, issues. Recently it had been well behaved until last Friday's David Letterman Show. He had Paris Hilton on, and considering how he nearly brought her to tears last time I wanted to see it (assuming it was a first run show). Instead I got a Black Screen of Death, and nothing would allow me to access the program (I read up on others' methods to scan and actually see the recorded show), but it was simply not there. any other program has been recording fine. Probably just a glitch, but more than a trifle frustrating.


----------



## gvocks (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, the tech came on Monday and played with my R15 enough to get my locals back and couldn't find anything else wrong with it. Monday night, last night, and tonight we had issues with playback of shows that we had recorded. Most of the issues were resolvable with resets except for tonight's. Tonight we were about five minutes into a recorded program and tried to fast-forward! Bam, the recorded show disappeared and live TV started to record something that we've never set up to record! We went to the list and the show that we were trying to watch was gone!

Would someone please reming me how reliable the R15 is! :nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gvocks said:


> Would someone please reming me how reliable the R15 is! :nono2:


It's as reliable as far as I can raise up the Titanic. Is that what you were looking for?

- Merg

Ref post below: Jhon you're killing me!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

gvocks said:


> Well, the tech came on Monday and played with my R15 enough to get my locals back and couldn't find anything else wrong with it. Monday night, last night, and tonight we had issues with playback of shows that we had recorded. Most of the issues were resolvable with resets except for tonight's. Tonight we were about five minutes into a recorded program and tried to fast-forward! Bam, the recorded show disappeared and live TV started to record something that we've never set up to record! We went to the list and the show that we were trying to watch was gone!
> 
> Would someone please reming me how reliable the R15 is! :nono2:


First you need to Reformat.Then if you keep having problems call DirecTV and get it replaced.Good Luck!.


----------



## gvocks (Sep 13, 2007)

Reformatted this box a number of times; the latest was this past weekend. Talked to DirecTV again last night and after being shuffled to four different departments they agreed to send out a "new" R15 (as opposed to refurbrished)! We'll see what happens.

Gary



Jhon69 said:


> First you need to Reformat.Then if you keep having problems call DirecTV and get it replaced.Good Luck!.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm on my third R-15 getting ready to go for the 4th as soon as I can bring myself to go through the ritual again. This has all occured in a 10 month period.

I'm very happy for you folks that have one that works. My experience has been some what different.

The same problems occur again and again.

s.

On edit: By the way each change has cost me $21.95 S&H, it's getting expensive.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

scr -- If you are paying $21.95 on each swap-out, I assume you don't have the Protection Plan. Are they extending your programming commitment by another 2 years on each swap-out too?


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Upstream said:


> scr -- If you are paying $21.95 on each swap-out, I assume you don't have the Protection Plan. Are they extending your programming commitment by another 2 years on each swap-out too?


Upstream,

Yes, on each swap out.

No plan.

As far as I know they only extended my commitment for 2 years when I got the first, so called, update to the R-15, a sad day to say the least.

It really doesn't matter as far as commitment goes I will stay with D* and hope the next swap out nets me the new R-16, even if they want another 2 years.

All I really want is one that works. With my employment hours at 16 a day I want to be able to watch a little TV from time to time. All the programs that I would like to watch are on while I'm working.

s.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

scr said:


> Upstream,
> 
> All I really want is one that works. With my employment hours at 16 a day I want to be able to watch a little TV from time to time. All the programs that I would like to watch are on while I'm working.
> 
> s.


Sorry to hear that you are having such hardware problems with the R15. It is not the norm. In fact, my "refurbished" R15 works better than my "new" one!! 

Once you get stuck with the 2 year commitment, they don't extend it for each incident (I.E. you don't get 4 years, 6 years, etc.) so since you have paid your twenty bucks "S & H" and your R15's don't keep going for 90 days, you might as well keep pestering them until they produce one with good hardware. The "protection plan" would now be foolish for you considering the problems you've had.

Once you do get a "good one", you'll really enjoy it but it's a shame that you've gotten so many clunkers. Keep the faith!!


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Thomas,

Thanks for the encourgement and information.

Any ideas on how to get a R16 out of D*?

Uh oh!! The R15 just missed Lost!! The old R)) on the list but not record trick. My wife is going to kill me....

Maybe D* will consider shipping me a R16 in as much as this issue has now turned in to a life or death situation.

s.


----------



## gvocks (Sep 13, 2007)

You have my sympathy but I don't know any solution. The last (of four) csr's that I spoke with last night told me that the only way that I would be guaranteed to get an R16 to replace the R15 that's giving me problems would be to go to BestBuy and buy one, if they had one in stock, and then ask DirecTV to reimburse me!:nono2: I DON"T THINK SO!

Gary


scr said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Thanks for the encourgement and information.
> 
> ...


----------



## gvocks (Sep 13, 2007)

The problem is that you don't know when you've got a clunker! I've had R15's that I've used for awhile with no problems and then they go to crap! Wouldn't be a problem except that I've had hours upon hours of things that I wanted to watch later that I've now lost because of crap hardware! Give me a reliable piece of hardware or at least a way to back up recorded programing to something that I won't lose when the crap hardware dies! That's all I ask!

BTW, I pay for the protection plan because it saves me the aggrevation of fighting with them over the S & H! In theory, you are right about them having to pay the S & H if the equipment is still under the original warranty. Good luck fighting them over it.

Gary


ThomasM said:


> Sorry to hear that you are having such hardware problems with the R15. It is not the norm. In fact, my "refurbished" R15 works better than my "new" one!!
> 
> Once you get stuck with the 2 year commitment, they don't extend it for each incident (I.E. you don't get 4 years, 6 years, etc.) so since you have paid your twenty bucks "S & H" and your R15's don't keep going for 90 days, you might as well keep pestering them until they produce one with good hardware. The "protection plan" would now be foolish for you considering the problems you've had.
> 
> Once you do get a "good one", you'll really enjoy it but it's a shame that you've gotten so many clunkers. Keep the faith!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

scr:

Since you keep paying them every time your R15 goes on the blink when they ship you out a new one, you might see about talking to someone in retention and see if they can pick up the shipping cost. It makes sense that a customer would have to pay shipping if a year or so after they got their DVR, they upgraded or needed a replacement, but 4 in a 10 month period is ridiculous.

- Merg


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

The Merg said:


> scr:
> 
> Since you keep paying them every time your R15 goes on the blink when they ship you out a new one, you might see about talking to someone in retention and see if they can pick up the shipping cost. It makes sense that a customer would have to pay shipping if a year or so after they got their DVR, they upgraded or needed a replacement, but 4 in a 10 month period is ridiculous.
> 
> - Merg


Hi Merg,

I just got off the phone with D*. They are sending me a "NEW" R-15 should have it by Monday or Tuesday. (I had a "NEW" one 10 months ago) However, in talking with tech support they informed me that there is a problem with the software and they do not have it worked out yet. So I am probably in the same boat unless I get as lucky as some of the folks that post good results with the R-15. I can only hope, then again I hope I win the lottery. I probably have a better chance at the lottery.

As far as a R-16 goes, D* is NOT sending them out. In fact told me that if I had one they would not activate it. Also told me that I may find one at Circuit City or other big box store but still they don't think they can activate them. None of this adds up of course. If they are not out how can I buy one ?? And if they are not activating them why buy one ?? Sounds like double talk to me.

I was told that the R-16 is still in Beta and therefore not available to the public. This is contrary to several posts in this group, unless they are Beta testers. Keeping in mind that in a conversation just prior to this I was told that the "Engineers" are working on the programming of the R-15 to correct the issues. I asked what is the difference? If they are still fixing the R-15 then it is also still in Beta, more like Alpha.

If I can get an R-15 to last until the R-16's are out and about I would be happy. If the R-15 just works I will be happier and never look back. That is my goal after all, a DVR that works. Oh, and no S & H charge this time.

Tech support asked me if I turned it off at night or when not in use. I told them no as it records (tries) at various times day and night. They told me it would still record even if it was turned off, but not unplugged. Several times Tech support told me that it had to stay on all of the time. Can anyone confirm that it records when turned off and still plugged in?

I need to go watch some recorded stuff before I lose it all again. Only 28 hours this time.
s.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

You can't actually turn it off. You can just turn it to "standby", where it is still on, but doesn't output a signal to the television. In standby, the lights are off (so it looks like the unit is off) but it still records, downloads guide information from the statellite, etc. 

When you turn it "off" into standby mode, you can still hear the hard drive spin.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Upstream said:


> You can't actually turn it off. You can just turn it to "standby", where it is still on, but doesn't output a signal to the television. In standby, the lights are off (so it looks like the unit is off) but it still records, downloads guide information from the statellite, etc.
> 
> When you turn it "off" into standby mode, you can still hear the hard drive spin.


Upstream,

Thanks for the reply and information. I will be glad to turn it to "standby/off' that blue light is a pain in the bedroom.

s.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

scr said:


> As far as a R-16 goes, D* is NOT sending them out. In fact told me that if I had one they would not activate it. Also told me that I may find one at Circuit City or other big box store but still they don't think they can activate them. None of this adds up of course. If they are not out how can I buy one ?? And if they are not activating them why buy one ?? Sounds like double talk to me.


Now that is just plain STUPID! "We're selling them through Circuit City, but we won't let you use it!"

Just another example of a CSR talking out their A**!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Now that is just plain STUPID! "We're selling them through Circuit City, but we won't let you use it!"
> 
> Just another example of a CSR talking out their A**!


Perhaps so. I hope that folks don't think that the R16 is perfect and all the so-called issues with the R15 are fixed in the R16. I never did get a straight answer in the R16 "first look" thread from the beta testers about how it handles series links and other sore spots with R15 users. I would wait until a few more "non- beta testers" get them and start spouting off in these forums before going out of your way to get one. Trading in an R15 for an R16 might just be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

scr said:


> Tech support asked me if I turned it off at night or when not in use. I told them no as it records (tries) at various times day and night. They told me it would still record even if it was turned off, but not unplugged. Several times Tech support told me that it had to stay on all of the time. Can anyone confirm that it records when turned off and still plugged in?


That's just plain poppycock!!! Many times I have fallen asleep watching the stimulating programming recorded on my R15 and the unit remained "on" all night. (Fortunately, the TV has a sleep timer!) 

It might miss a showcase or some other garbage you don't care about, but it certainly won't affect it's ability to record shows or keep your existing ones safely stored on the hard disk.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Perhaps so. I hope that folks don't think that the R16 is perfect and all the so-called issues with the R15 are fixed in the R16. I never did get a straight answer in the R16 "first look" thread from the beta testers about how it handles series links and other sore spots with R15 users. I would wait until a few more "non- beta testers" get them and start spouting off in these forums before going out of your way to get one. Trading in an R15 for an R16 might just be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire!!


I apologize if I missed your questions in the "First look" thread.

What I can say is that nobody ever said the R16 is perfect. I found it to be a lot more stable than the R15, which says something, because my R15's are generally very stable. I realize that not everyone has that experience, but it has been mine. Stable enough, in fact, that I've replaced most of my DirecTiVo units with R15's. The R16 improves on that - it's quieter, better looking (in my opinion), and even more stable. I'm not sure what the actual differences are, but I haven't had any show-stoppers on my R16 at all.

Having said that - the "showing-three-R's-in-the-guide-even-if-it-isn't-scheduled-to-record" problem persists in the R16. It is, however, scheduled to be fixed as part of the Cutting Edge software release this weekend. As with all CE releases, however, that's no guarantee. Sometimes things go wrong at the 11th hour, and that's all just part of testing.

If you're not participating in the Cutting Edge program, I highly recommend it. Check out the Cutting Edge forum here at DBSTalk for more details on how to participate and what the rules are.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> It might miss a showcase or some other garbage you don't care about, but it certainly won't affect it's ability to record shows or keep your existing ones safely stored on the hard disk.


It won't even do that. When you "turn off" the R15/R16, it basically just shuts down the front panel lights and turns off the output. Everything else - recording, housekeeping, etc. continues as planned.

This was one of the first adjustments I had to make coming from the DirecTiVo world. It felt strange to "turn off" a receiver again - but it's fine. Really.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

dmurphy,

Thanks for the information on the standby/off.

I also appreciate the info on the R16 and R15. I most sincerely hope that my replacement R15 is a winner.

You know how it goes when mama ain't happy.
s.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

scr said:


> dmurphy,
> 
> Thanks for the information on the standby/off.
> 
> ...


That just means your going to have to do the things that make mama happy!And more often too!.Good Luck!


----------

